# Full Sized Donna The Dead, $30!



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Get em quick before they run out! Full sized animated Donna The Dead for only $30! And the shipping is under $8...Click the 'view all' link and scroll down.

It's not listed as "Donna The Dead", it's called "Zombie Girl" but it's her.

http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/c...oween+things.do?WT.svl=Scary+Halloween+Things


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Heheh.. I just ordered one and a full size mummy for $29.99 as well .. 

for that price I can modify , modify , modify


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

That's a heck of a deal!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Reluctantly, have to pass this incredible deal up. Working on a skull quartet this year, so money will be tight.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn and I've exhausted my Halloween budget for this pay period... Hope some of this stuff is still around next pay check.

-TM


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Borrow the money! VERY GOOD DEAL but I already have one!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I already have one too but I bought another, this deal is too good to pass up. I'll revamp her into something different.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

What's a budget? I got both of them too. Thanks Cassie7 for the heads up!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you I just ordered her. But it doesn't say Donna the dead it says zombie girl.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

sharpobject said:


> What's a budget?


That's what your spouse knows you spend.

Thanks for the heads up. I got one too.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow nice. only if i had money!!!! waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> Thank you I just ordered her. But it doesn't say Donna the dead it says zombie girl.


Yeah, I don't know why they call it that. Even Gemmy had them listed as "zombie girl" yet when the box arrived, it said "Donna The Dead" on it.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It is all good. Plus I am just going to rip her apart anyway and make her something else.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

OMG, thank you so much, Cassie. I just ordered one. Why the heck was shipping so cheap? My total was $36.95


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

DT, that's what I'm going to do. I'm gonna revamp her.

Haunted Bayou, I don't know why the shipping was so cheap, she's rather weighty. We ordered the lightning machine also and the shipping was still cheap. And frankly, I don't know why Donna was so cheap either! Hubby and I are thinking the listed price was a mistake but so far the order looks like it's gone through at the advertised price.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I guess we are going to find out. But I am still guessing we got a deal. And we owe it all to you Cassie7. Thank you.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I would think the oversized box would be an issue.

Oh well, I am certainly not complaining. I couldn't get her that cheap in the stores with discount coupons.

How do you guys plan on revamping Donna? Just curious. I didn't get her in the store because I was disappointed with her for the price. I really like the one that is holding a severed head but that one was really expensive.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

So revamp it so it looks like the one with the severed head. Mine is going to be a groundbreak but walking groundbreaker. Make sense.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> I guess we are going to find out. But I am still guessing we got a deal. And we owe it all to you Cassie7. Thank you.


Not really, when I woke up and checked my usual forums someone had posted a link to this sale. I checked over here at HauntForum and noticed that it wasn't posted here so I just shared the info. So I can't take all the credit. Still though, it's a sweet deal!

Haunted Bayou, I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet. But certainly a change of hair or hair color and her dress. I may remove her face and replace it with a rotted corpse skull or something. I don't know just yet what I'm going to do but she'll definitely be redone.

And if this sale holds up for a few weeks, I'll probably get another and part it out for the sensor, speaker, LED's and moving parts to use for other props.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Good lookin' out.
I didnt order one myself, but I did grab one of these.......
http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/p...eleton&sortby=newArrivals&page=1&WT.svl=21880


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Jabberwocky, don't under estimate Donna. She has much potential and looks and sounds better in real life then in pics and vids. I was never a fan of this animated prop until we nabbed a good sale direct from Gemmy on her and I finally got to see her live. I was really pleased with it (especially the sound track). I'm not a fan of the disproportioned, plastic looking face, but it has potential if you want to put a little effort into it.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

So I went to order her... 28.00 for shipping for me! Crap! I hate this, all the time. I can never get the deals. Im sure someone will let me use their address but then getting it from them will be a hassle... oh well. Guess Im not meant to have a Donna the Dead


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Cassie7 said:


> Not really, when I woke up and checked my usual forums someone had posted a link to this sale. I checked over here at HauntForum and noticed that it wasn't posted here so I just shared the info. So I can't take all the credit. Still though, it's a sweet deal!
> 
> Haunted Bayou, I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet. But certainly a change of hair or hair color and her dress. I may remove her face and replace it with a rotted corpse skull or something. I don't know just yet what I'm going to do but she'll definitely be redone.
> 
> And if this sale holds up for a few weeks, I'll probably get another and part it out for the sensor, speaker, LED's and moving parts to use for other props.


You are going to have to learn to pat yourself on the back when you have done good.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I got free shipping!

This is on my invoice: Source/Coupon Code: QJ


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

What , no fair!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I also saw this:

http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/p.../novelties/animated+tree+face.do?WT.svl=81896


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> What , no fair!


I don't know what I did to get it but I did go searching for a coupon code but never found one. Maybe clicking through fom one of the coupon sites gave me the code.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hellrazor said:


> So I went to order her... 28.00 for shipping for me! Crap! I hate this, all the time. I can never get the deals. Im sure someone will let me use their address but then getting it from them will be a hassle... oh well. Guess Im not meant to have a Donna the Dead


Hellrazor, I don't know why but shipping between Canada/USA has always been pricey and slow as hell for me. I've bought items from Taiwan that shipped quicker and cheaper than Canada. I just don't understand it.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Did you notice this. This might be good for a fcg.

http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/p.../on+sale/threshold+of+terror.do?WT.svl=82910#


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I wonder if Teary's code will work for other people..


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

and look at this...

http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/p...christmas+/animated+tree+face.do?WT.svl=81896

would this work with a mask?????? it comes with a microphone and you can make it talk yourself, of course it also plays christmas songs but we wouldn't need that now would we lol.

Edit:I guess tt already put this up. lol didnt see she did.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I passed on donna due to having one and storage.But did snag the witch stirring cauldron from sister site halloweenonly.com.she's only 4 ft but my sister got her last halloween and put her on black covered plastic container and she looked great at under 60.00 I couldn't pass her up.I also got living dead and stalking reaper total 101.00 with shipping.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

It looks like she's sold out now.

I got my shipped notification this morning


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Aw dang, all sold out =(


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

GothicCandle said:


> and look at this...
> 
> http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/p...christmas+/animated+tree+face.do?WT.svl=81896
> 
> ...


I kinda like this.  Lets see, can we build this into a furry faced
monster? It would kinda hard to fit it into a mask, but there's
some nice ideas out there for this I think.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

So I talked to hubby last night and he approved her... My dad has a post box in Soo Mich so I was just about to order her since my dad would be up when the baby was born and now I missed out. Guess its wasnt meant to be... I should use the money for the crib or something eh! LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, my god. that have this. This would be very good for the Magic Mirror Project I have.

http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/p...n+sale/master+draven+portrait.do?WT.svl=81908


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Look what the Donna the doll says. We sold them out. LOL

We regret that this item is not available at this time.


Oh, they just told me I got the last one. Yeah me!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

My ship confirmations was this morning as well : )


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

GothicCandle said:


> and look at this...
> http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/p...christmas+/animated+tree+face.do?WT.svl=81896


Is this the same one we discussed last year that someone said was too big? Looking at the measurements online it's 10"x10" which does seem a little large. But may be worth getting just to convert the eye servos. But the eyes themselves I think may be too large to put in anything like a skull or mask.

-TM


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is why I have a saw. See, saw. Get it? LOL


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

my order has shipped 2 boxes parcel direct which is parcel post slowest postal delivery so be patient with delivery it could take up to 12 days.But so worth the price of items and shipping I can wait.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

she is all sold out for now. come up out of stock


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Dadgummit!!! I missed out...Donna the Dead is out of stock! But I bought the Standing Skeleton of Death. It's not Donna but at 6'6" this Skeleton of Death should be a useful character in my haunt.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> Oh, my god. that have this. This would be very good for the Magic Mirror Project I have.
> 
> http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/p...n+sale/master+draven+portrait.do?WT.svl=81908


That's pretty cool, and they only want 10 bones for it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Pretty good deals , but alas I promised myself I wouldn't buy more than 3 things this yr which I have, so I have to make my props...


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I'm worried - I didn't get a shipping confirmation as yet. I called them, but there's no one there on the weekend. I'll have to pester them again tomorrow.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I didn't get a shipping notice either but logged into my account and it said order shipped.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I never did receive a shipping confirmation via email, but when I looked it up on their site (next day) it was listed as shipped. I barely had time to think about it again when "Donna" showed up on the doorstep. What they lacked in communication skills, they more than made up for with the speedy shipping. Oh, and by the way... She's propped up in the hall closet and already scared us all at least once! Already getting my money's worth.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

got my shipping notice this morning - woohoo!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Our Donna just arrived and works perfectly


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*I have such Donna The Dead (Zombie Girl) envy it's truly sad.  By the time I saw this thread last week it was to late she was sold out. I tried to tell myself that it was just as well I have no budget for this anyway but...I did fill out the email notification in case they come back in stock at this price. You never know.*


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Well I actually ordered one and now they are saying I'm not getting one. It appears that she sold out before I placed my order and got an email purchase confirmation. I'm really freaking pissed. They even charged me for her!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Well if they charged ya for her then they should have to fufill the order.. thats what i would think at least.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

I just put in a request to be notified of restock... Maybe it they get enough request they will restock.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

They said they were doing a charge back to my card.


They said they will not be carrying her anymore Adam I.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Aggggghhhhhh!!!

View attachment 405


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I read on another forum that someone phoned them and they said that they will not be getting/offering any more Donna's in the future.

That sucks. But I'm happy for me and those that got in on this deal. That was really sweet. I ordered Donna and a lightning machine (which will be sent in a separate package). Shipping was only $7.98 and covered both packages. I'm extremely impressed.

The light-up-eyes of the Donna we ordered direct from Gemmy didn't work. But the eyes on this one did. I have spoken to several people that bought a Donna in the past and had the eye/led broken problem.

They calculate their shipping costs via product cost, not weight. They must have taken a beating on this one.

I'm still amazed that we got her. I was convinced that the advertised Donna price was a typo.

Doing a happy dance here!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

I bought mine from Wal-Mart.com last year,
but I didn't pay $30! I think with shipping and all,
it was like $100 or something.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I am patiently waiting for my order to show up..


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I bought the mummy. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

My headless corpse showed up today so I anticipate that Donna and the Mummy can't be far behind since they were all shipped same day as 3 seperate orders


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Received Donna today...fantastic. Thanks again!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

My husband does NOT thank you haha he even kinda growled as he walked away hahaha
THANK YOU for the heads up!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Got my Mummy today.. so now just waiting on Donna to show up.

Hehehe..


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

I just got my order.. The poor postal lady had it stuffed in her car.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I initially set Donna up on our plush living room rug and she was fine. But when I put her on my level kitchen floor tiles, her plastic base appears to be warped. She's wobbling and leaning forward somewhat. And she doesn't seem to lock at her full height, she easily drops a couple of inches. No biggie though, I can shore her base up to level her. I'm beginning to think that these Donna's are used or are 'didn't pass inspection' models. But still, you can't beat it for $30.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

AzKittie74 said:


> My husband does NOT thank you haha he even kinda growled as he walked away hahaha
> THANK YOU for the heads up!!


Sorry about that hehehe


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Tested mine out and it works great. I am going to ug her up some more...hee hee!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I just got mine today. I am going to modify her to be my Beouch. LOL. I am making her a new head as we speak.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, thank you again for the tip. Here she is. Now I have to change her a little.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey, I just noticed the orb next to her. Oh, yes we have ghosts. LOL. The funny thing is it appears in another one too.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

In the same spot tho.. looks like it might be a water spot on the lense..

I am still waiting for my Donna to show up.. Everything else showed up last week.

My mummys groans have a bit of a crackle.. like the speaker aint quite right.but for $30.00 who cares


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok you were right. I find something on the lens. But still, it could be cool...


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have the same water spots on my one cameras lenses.. Looks like orbs everywhere.. 

Definately good for those graveyard shots.. Look Ghosts on Demand..


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Got my mummy yesterday and Donna arrived today. SO EXCITED !! Thanks for the heads up on this great deal.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Donna showed up today  So now my entire order has arrived  woo hoo


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

For all you guys that are modifying Donna, please post some pics so I can get started stealing your ideas ASAP


----------



## Metaluna Mutant (May 18, 2008)

crossblades400 said:


> Aw dang, all sold out =(


I'm too late! Nooooooooooo! I just found this thread today. I got all excited and went to the site and it was already gone. I'm usually ify about buying props online, but I have seen it at a store last halloween, but it was way over priced at AC Moore. They always have holiday items at an unreasonable price.


----------

